# Reddy 10000 Watt Gen w/ Honda GX620 Engine surges



## Jim Rothenberger (Mar 4, 2018)

I've got a nearly 20 year old generator that I had the engine serviced in the fall. Needed it on Friday but couldn't get it started and a flat tire forced me to go out and grab a smaller one just in case. Got to looking at it this morning, emptied out the old gas and managed to get the tire back in air. New gas worked wonders and started right up, however the engine was surging, then cutting back, no steady idle. I let it run for awhile but nothing changed. I'm not a big engine guy but not a complete nubie either.

I looked around and on the back of the engine there was a lever that pushed back to a rod encased in a body that looks like a large capacitor with a wire on the back end that runs into the guts of the controls for the generator. Clueless on generator operation other than plugging power cords into it and getting juice. I'm trying to attach a picture of that area, hopefully it will be there when I post.

I had the engine serviced in the fall and I hate to take it back if there's a simple solution I don't know about. Anyone have any help? :tango_face_sad:


----------

